# Buy property before moving in ...



## akinahd (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi ,
i got PR and planning to move by the end of 2013. 

Is it possible for me to buy a property - apartment/ house - while i am outside Aus ? Are their any agencies who can assist me on this, in my absence? 

Will any bank give me a home loan, while i am outside Aus ??


----------

